# II acquisition



## miamidan (Dec 1, 2010)

what does the acquisition of TPI by II mean


----------



## miamidan (Dec 1, 2010)

*interval acquires Trading places*

one less independent to go to

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...e-Group-Acquires-Trading-Places-International


----------



## TPIRep (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello.
The acquistion of TPI really does not mean anything other than the company is no longer independently owned.  We were not purchased by Interval Interntaional, we were  purchased by Interval Leisure Group which is the parent company to Interval International and Aston.  Trading Places is now under the parent company, Interval Leisure Group but operates seperately.  Nothing will change, it is still business as usual.  

I hope this helps clarify the confusion.


----------



## theo (Dec 1, 2010)

miamidan said:


> one less independent to go to
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...e-Group-Acquires-Trading-Places-International



Very interesting. Thank you for sharing / posting the link.


----------

